# Coffee Video Podcasts



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's now a growing list of coffee video podcasts with commentary on beans, technique, state of the industry and general coffee chat.

Listed in no particular order;

Tamper Tantrum

In My Mug

Dirty Cup

Coffee Cup News

Transcend Coffee

Its important to note that these videos are the opinions of the presenters and not necessarily shared by the industry in general.

They are generally intended to be thought provoking, educational and often humorous.

Please keep adding to this list as there are bound to be video podcasts that I don't know about.


----------



## DailyShotOfCoffee (Jun 7, 2009)

There's some that I didn't know about there. Thanks.


----------

